# RA review



## jprusa (Nov 9, 2019)

First Look: Canon's EOS Ra Mirrorless Camera


Canon's new EOS Ra Mirrorless camera for astrohptography promises to make a big splash in the imaging community. Here's a look at some of its features.




www.skyandtelescope.com


----------

